#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  House Rentals in Vientiane

## navydoubs1977

Right decision made. Coming out to Laos around the 15th Sept.

Now i have seen loads of houses on sites like immo-laos and rentsbuy.com for $300 per month. So thought no issue. Yeah they might be pretty rough and not bang centre of vientiane but its what we can afford.

So i contacted J&C Laos today who ive been told are pretty good at this type of thing and they are telling me its nigh on impossible to find a 2/3 bed house at that price, infact suggesting i have no hope of getting anything under $600pcm. Yet, there must be 50+ on the sites mentioned. My wife is hopeless and when asked said "not sure".

So im wondering, does anyone know of a 2/3 bed in vientiane to rent? Also could someone tell me if these house's are availiable at $300.

Cheers again!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I would get a long-term deal on a guesthouse for a month or two and then take your time to find something once you're there. I'll introduce you in person to the couple I put you in touch with before if you want as they would probably be a better resource than a property agent who seems to not be interested in finding the property that you want.

You might have to stay in Udon first, so I can vet you.  :Smile:

----------


## navydoubs1977

Hahaha! 

Yeah well we were thinking of having a few days in a issan town first before crossing over, just to break up the travelling with the kids. We did think Pak chong as we know it well but maybe we come and see MTD first!

We did put aside money for a couple of weeks in a guest house, but really want something asap to get the kids settelled in.

----------


## Vientianeboy

> Right decision made. Coming out to Laos around the 15th Sept.
> 
> Now i have seen loads of houses on sites like immo-laos and rentsbuy.com for $300 per month. So thought no issue. Yeah they might be pretty rough and not bang centre of vientiane but its what we can afford.
> 
> So i contacted J&C Laos today who ive been told are pretty good at this type of thing and they are telling me its nigh on impossible to find a 2/3 bed house at that price, infact suggesting i have no hope of getting anything under $600pcm. Yet, there must be 50+ on the sites mentioned. My wife is hopeless and when asked said "not sure".
> 
> So im wondering, does anyone know of a 2/3 bed in vientiane to rent? Also could someone tell me if these house's are availiable at $300.
> 
> Cheers again!


Crap! J&C cater to the high end western market. I personally know of 2 houses, 2 bedrooms, fully furnished, one new, going for $300. My friend, who just moved here 2 weeks ago has rented a place for $500 and is regretting his choice.
Phone 02056819005
Alternatively try Mr Saiward. (Xay). he is pretty honest and works hard. No, I have no business connection to him.

Ralphlasser, one good reason for living in Lao is that you don't have to put up with the expat wankers who live in Thailand. The food is better here, the drinks ar cheaper and the Lao are far nicer people, (in general), than the Thai.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Why in the world would anyone choose Laos to live in is beyond me


I want to live in this region. Wife is from here and i liked it when ive visited.





> Crap! J&C cater to the high end western market. I personally know of 2 houses, 2 bedrooms, fully furnished, one new, going for $300. My friend, who just moved here 2 weeks ago has rented a place for $500 and is regretting his choice.
> Phone 02056819005
> Alternatively try Mr Saiward. (Xay). he is pretty honest and works hard. No, I have no business connection to him.
> 
> Ralphlasser, one good reason for living in Lao is that you don't have to put up with the expat wankers who live in Thailand. The food is better here, the drinks ar cheaper and the Lao are far nicer people, (in general), than the Thai.


Cheers again, i might have to look you up when we get there. I think were going to get a GH for the first week or so while we look, had a look at some of DD's reviews, one or two look livable. I guessed she must be wrong as ive seen hundreds on Rentsbuy.com and Siawardz (is that the guy your on about). Any areas you would suggest?? We need to be fairly central just incase i dont take the job.




> ^Who the fuk would want to live in the arsehole of the world known as Nong Khai? Just you Ralph and some Thais.


Hes from Nong Khai and slating Laos lol!

----------


## navydoubs1977

VB - Mate seriously thank you for your help with this!

I was told by Meret and "tony" at J&C and Rentsbuy there is no chance i could find one for less than $600. I even sent them links to the 17 houses i found just on Rentsbuy. They said all were near brothels and falling down lol! Not sure of the down side to the brothel bit!

Can you give me a clue how much house bills are, Elec, gas(if you even need it) internet, is there a housing tax?

Thanks again.

----------


## Vientianeboy

Vientiane is pretty small. Areas I would look at are Ban Sapanthong Tai, Ban Sokpaluang, anything near Sengdara fitness or the 3 international schools. The 2 houses I mentioned are in those areas. 
Siawardz is Mr Xay and he is a decent bloke.
Electricity? We pay about $100 pm during the hotter months. For internet I use an aircard - pay as you go. That is ok if you are centrally located. Gas is bottled gas and is relatively cheap. You will perhaps want a Mehban to look after the cleaning - about $100 pm.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> try Mr Saiward. (Xay). he is pretty honest and works hard. No, I have no business connection to him


I can also recommend mr xay ive used him several times and always found him reliable . also you can definately get a house for $300, park up in a guest house for a while and dont rush in because guaranteed you will find something better 5 minutes after signing the lease, avoid Laoland and Laohomes they will always steer you to the higher rent places , Laoland amazed me when we were trying to buy a house here,  first they took me to a place near Lao itec i said i wanted to buy it but then they told me it was already sold , why waste my time and theres? next we went to look at a place near the mercure but they couldnt  remember where it was , Good grief .

----------


## VocalNeal

Go there, stay in a small hotel (Hotel Paris?)for a week or so while you look around. Join Hash House Harriers or go to one of their runs or for a beer and see what they have to say. They all live there, of course, some for many years and a few rent houses. If you are a sociable type for sure they will point you in the right direction. 

What you get on-line is only for people not wishing to put in any leg work.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Electricity? We pay about $100 pm during the hotter months. For internet I use an aircard - pay as you go. That is ok if you are centrally located. Gas is bottled gas and is relatively cheap. You will perhaps want a Mehban to look after the cleaning - about $100 pm.


The more i find out about this the more i think i could get away without working lol! We will do the cleaning so thats cool. We do use internet and TV alot so that might cost us a bit. We will have $950 a month if we get a house for $3500 or less for the year. We can pay that upfront so thats ok. So with all bills paid we should have $700 ish spare just for food for 5 of us. Is that enough?




> I can also recommend mr xay ive used him several times and always found him reliable


He will be my first point of call.




> Join Hash House Harriers or go to one of their runs or for a beer and see what they have to say.


]What is Hash House Harriers?? Do you mean go for a run, as in run around, or a drinking run? I think running round in Laos in the first few weeks would kill me hahah!

----------


## navydoubs1977

Sorry again guys, but another point.

If im working i get a company car / pickup thing so thats fine,,,,,or so i thought.

Ive been told today that is strictly for work use only and can not be used / is not insured for taking the wife and kids anywhere!
So i have another prob. We will need to pop to the shops / markets. I cant afford a car at first working or not, (especially with the second hand prices, NUTS) so i will have to get a motorbike. Ive looked about and they seem cheap enough. $500 for a second hand honda. I dont care how it looks just as long as it runs. Anyway, ive now seen a whole world of issues with number plates?????????????
If the bike is in my wifes name, with normal Laos resident plates, can i ride it as her Husband?? Or does it need foriegn plates? Does anyone even check? Or would it be the usual 500 baht fine that i got all the time in BKK when living there?
A car is at least 12 months away i think, unless anyone has an idea of how i can find one for $2000 not $10000 im seeing for a 94 honda civic!!!!

----------


## draco888

> Sorry again guys, but another point.
> 
> If im working i get a company car / pickup thing so thats fine,,,,,or so i thought.
> 
> Ive been told today that is strictly for work use only and can not be used / is not insured for taking the wife and kids anywhere!
> So i have another prob. We will need to pop to the shops / markets. I cant afford a car at first working or not, (especially with the second hand prices, NUTS) so i will have to get a motorbike. Ive looked about and they seem cheap enough. $500 for a second hand honda. I dont care how it looks just as long as it runs. Anyway, ive now seen a whole world of issues with number plates?????????????
> If the bike is in my wifes name, with normal Laos resident plates, can i ride it as her Husband?? Or does it need foriegn plates? Does anyone even check? Or would it be the usual 500 baht fine that i got all the time in BKK when living there?
> A car is at least 12 months away i think, unless anyone has an idea of how i can find one for $2000 not $10000 im seeing for a 94 honda civic!!!!


Mate, with all due respect, your wife is from Laos, presumably can speak the language and she cannot help you with any of these basic issues or at least speak to someone who can?

I would have thought you can ride your wifes motorbike if you are insured to drive it. Foreign plates? where on earth did you get that idea? what plates did you think of putting on? Japanese coz Honda is a japanese company? thai coz it was probably manufactured there? plates of your own nationality coz.....well just coz....

i know things in asia can be a bit complex at times, but at other times they are a lot simpler than you think. you may be over-thinking if i may be so bold  :Smile:

----------


## navydoubs1977

> I would have thought you can ride your wifes motorbike if you are insured to drive it. Foreign plates? where on earth did you get that idea? what plates did you think of putting on? Japanese coz Honda is a japanese company? thai coz it was probably manufactured there? plates of your own nationality coz.....well just coz....


Plates is because my company are telling me that my vehicle will have foriegn national plates. When ive searched this it seems a farrang must have different plates and pay an extra tax. 
My wife is from a farming community down past Savanahket, and was 19 when i met her, so doesn't really know a great deal about any of this as she has never had to deal with it. 

So hence the questions here. I have used this site for over 5 years and have received some great advice from people i trust and who have done the same. 




> you may be over-thinking if i may be so bold


I would agree with that. However when taking 3 little boys under 5 to the other side of the world i want to make sure every little issue / possible prob is considered.

----------


## navydoubs1977

Jizzy!!!!!!

Cheers for the greens dude! 

Yeah would be awesome if you popped over at some point. Infact anyone who is heading up is welcome to come and say hello. I must allow everyone here a beer or two!

----------


## navydoubs1977

VB and BDL tried to green you both but need to spread the love!

----------


## draco888

> Originally Posted by draco888
> 
> I would have thought you can ride your wifes motorbike if you are insured to drive it. Foreign plates? where on earth did you get that idea? what plates did you think of putting on? Japanese coz Honda is a japanese company? thai coz it was probably manufactured there? plates of your own nationality coz.....well just coz....
> 
> 
> Plates is because my company are telling me that my vehicle will have foriegn national plates. When ive searched this it seems a farrang must have different plates and pay an extra tax. 
> My wife is from a farming community down past Savanahket, and was 19 when i met her, so doesn't really know a great deal about any of this as she has never had to deal with it. 
> 
> So hence the questions here. I have used this site for over 5 years and have received some great advice from people i trust and who have done the same. 
> ...


I think there is a world of difference between a foreign corporate vehicle and a Laos girl buying a honda wave and her husband using it to nip to the shops. worst case scenario rent the scooter at first to see whats what.

Anyway good luck with the move mate, and I look forward to a great new thread on the trials, tribulations and hopefully triumphs soon!  :Smile:

----------


## navydoubs1977

> Anyway good luck with the move mate, and I look forward to a great new thread on the trials, tribulations and hopefully triumphs soon!


Yeah maybe a thread about how quickly you can move a family back to the UK!

Ive looked into it. all vehicles owned by foreigners have to have these plates. If a farrang is riding a bike with non farrang papers he can be fined. Im sure it will be ok. Just like to know as much as i can.

If your up in Laos pop in for a beer!

----------


## Vientianeboy

If the bike is in my wifes name, with normal Laos resident plates, can i  ride it as her Husband?? 
Sure; no problem.

Or does it need foriegn plates? 
No.
Does anyone  even check?
Frequently
 Or would it be the usual 500 baht fine that i got all the  time in BKK when living there?
50,000 Kip? Maybe, but not at the moment with all the fuss about the conference in November.

" If a farrang is riding a bike with non farrang papers he can be fined."
This is not correct. Both our cars are registered with Lao plates and in my wife's name. This is no problem. Same applies to m_bikes.

----------


## navydoubs1977

> If the bike is in my wifes name, with normal Laos resident plates, can i ride it as her Husband?? 
> Sure; no problem.
> 
> Or does it need foriegn plates? 
> No.
> Does anyone even check?
> Frequently
> Or would it be the usual 500 baht fine that i got all the time in BKK when living there?
> 50,000 Kip? Maybe, but not at the moment with all the fuss about the conference in November.
> ...


VB - Its people like you on this site that make it as useful and informative as it is. No bitching, just honest answers. Thank you so much for your assistance again! 
How much can i get a cheapy old honda for?? Im guessing an old honda is better bet than a cheaper chinese bike or the Kalao?

Thank you again!

----------


## MacDoc

Is it advisable for a foreign female to commute alone on motorbike around Vientiane?

----------


## Necron99

> Is it advisable for a foreign female to commute alone on motorbike around Vientiane?


If she knows how to ride a bike, wears a helmet and has good insurance that will cover a bike accident, no problem.

----------


## Rupert Wanger

> Right decision made. Coming out to Laos around the 15th Sept.
> 
> Now i have seen loads of houses on sites like immo-laos and rentsbuy.com for $300 per month. So thought no issue. Yeah they might be pretty rough and not bang centre of vientiane but its what we can afford.
> 
> So i contacted J&C Laos today who ive been told are pretty good at this type of thing and they are telling me its nigh on impossible to find a 2/3 bed house at that price, infact suggesting i have no hope of getting anything under $600pcm. Yet, there must be 50+ on the sites mentioned. My wife is hopeless and when asked said "not sure".
> 
> So im wondering, does anyone know of a 2/3 bed in vientiane to rent? Also could someone tell me if these house's are availiable at $300.
> 
> Cheers again!


  You'll get a 1 or 2 bed for $200 up (2 months rent deposit also). It won't be too central though Vientiane is easy to navigate

----------


## Rupert Wanger

> Ralphlasser, one good reason for living in Lao is that you don't have to put up with the expat wankers who live in Thailand. The food is better here, the drinks ar cheaper and the Lao are far nicer people, (in general), than the Thai.


Correct sir................we'll have to meet for that beer

----------


## Rupert Wanger

> So with all bills paid we should have $700 ish spare just for food for 5 of us. Is that enough


Plenty

----------


## supernovadw

Just an update on rent... I have just rented out a one bedroom bungalow near Sengdara  for 2500 Baht per month, room to park three cars out side (Although I don't even have one yet ha ha) Kitchen, bathroom and lounge.

----------


## fishlocker

80.50 US. Per month. Tell us more about it. AC ect. Thats a great price if my conversion is correct.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Top location to super, you can pop round to sengdara for a swim and a beer when its hot, Close to downtown as well

----------


## frazerHX

Sounds like a bargain to me mate. Good find.

----------


## supernovadw

Hey everyone, the place I have rented out came unfurnished hence the good price!

There was no AC However had that installed (7000 Baht for Mitsubishi brand new, good price or not??) Bought a bed, shower heater, some furniture etc...Spent about 40,000 Baht so far but been buying nice stuff as I can always keep it, still need to buy a fridge and TV.

The location is good yeh! It is close enough to everything but also down a very quiet road which I like. The place I was staying on Thai Lao road was simply a bedroom and toilet and cost $240 USD Per month so I think I've made a great saving here! I paid for three months rent already however think I will pay for a year soon so long as everything is OK so it is secured.

Rent seems very variable here in Laos and generally expensive however if you look around you can find some deals, the best way seems to be simple word of mouth to be honest as the places advertised out there in English are of course going to be more as they are targeting foreigners.

----------


## Rupert Wanger

not too far from me there mate and that seems quite a good deal for that area

----------


## supernovadw

> not too far from me there mate and that seems quite a good deal for that area


Yeh my wife found it, seems like a good deal to me too! Gonna pay up front for another three months rent when I get back as the land lady is going to use the money to lay chippings out the front which will be good as it's dirt/mud at the moment.

----------


## Rupert Wanger

The dirt and mud with all this rain is a prob at the mo

----------


## Juan

If anyone is interested in rent an apartment or a house in Vientiane, feel free to contact me and I will help you.

+856 (0)20 2246 1590 Mr.Sai (English-Lao-Thai)

----------

